# Coriander (cilantro)



## MichaelToscana (6 mo ago)

I'm having a really hard time finding fresh corianderin supermarkets in Italy. Is there somewhere where it is sold more reliabily besides Asian supermarkets in Rome/Milan (I'm far from both, in south Tuscany).


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Because it's too hot.... Grow your own when it's cooler.


----------



## Coccinella (5 mo ago)

MichaelToscana said:


> I'm having a really hard time finding fresh corianderin supermarkets in Italy. Is there somewhere where it is sold more reliabily besides Asian supermarkets in Rome/Milan (I'm far from both, in south Tuscany).


I live near pescara and found a Chinese shop who sells a lot of fresh coriander and also maybe some African shops


----------

